# Self Deprecation Journal



## Mae West (Sep 15, 2005)

Hey everybody,
I've been thinking about starting a self-deprecation journal. I would record all of the things I say that I feel are self-deprecating and try to notice patterns (for example what triggers me to say self-deprecating things). Has anyone done this before?


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

Good luck, I think you should do it, or at least give it a try.

I was advised to do this by previous therapists and such but would never do it either because I was too lazy, forgot a notebook, or the whole thing would slip my mind. 

But it seems like a great way to be more self-aware of negative things and can help you work on them. You seem focused and intent on working on negative behaviors and will probably stick to it. Go for it.


----------



## Mae West (Sep 15, 2005)

MojoCrunch said:


> Good luck, I think you should do it, or at least give it a try.
> 
> I was advised to do this by previous therapists and such but would never do it either because I was too lazy, forgot a notebook, or the whole thing would slip my mind.
> 
> But it seems like a great way to be more self-aware of negative things and can help you work on them. You seem focused and intent on working on negative behaviors and will probably stick to it. Go for it.


Thanks


----------



## velocicaur (Aug 8, 2009)

This seems pretty interesting.

My therapist recommended that I flow chart/graph my thoughts out on paper. Going from one bubble to the next until I reached some sort of conclusion.

I ended up doing this for a couple major events that happened in the past. It's amazing at how I looked at those events, but when I broke them down step by step, I realized that they were nothing. The things that I thought were traumatic were no longer a big deal. It was a pretty good project and I'd recommend others to try it.


----------



## Propaganda (Oct 26, 2010)

I too do this, but in my head. I am decently able to catch myself before I say much and move the conversation along to more positive topics.


----------

